# Purple Stems And Runners...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Anyone know what would cause the stems and runners in my common Bermuda to be purple? The area of my lawn that is thin has tons of purple in it. The area that is thick and healthy has no purple in it. This is a side by side. Healthy on left, thin on right.


Here is what it looks like on the ground.




Here is the healthy part on the ground.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

There's this University of Arizona doc that says it's a stress response. http://www.public.asu.edu/~camartin/plants/Plant%20html%20files/cynodondactylon.html I've seen it in my common bermuda here and there. Never thought anything of it. Could just be a different cultivar. Flortam st aug has purple stolons and most other st aug cultivars are green.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FlaDave said:


> There's this University of Arizona doc that says it's a stress response. http://www.public.asu.edu/~camartin/plants/Plant%20html%20files/cynodondactylon.html I've seen it in my common bermuda here and there. Never thought anything of it. Could just be a different cultivar. Flortam st aug has purple stolons and most other st aug cultivars are green.


Thanks for that. I will have to dig a little deeper.


----------

